# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  czy mam się czym martwic

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam wynik tsh 3,55. Nie przypisano
 mi żadnych
 lekow ale i też nie wiem czy są mi
 potrzebne.od jakiegoś czasu ściska
 mnie w gardle nie
 daje mi to spokoju i ciężko mi przełykac i 
oddychać.nie umiem tego inaczej opisać 
ale to nie typowy ból gardła napewno to raczej .
uciskanie 
Co mam robić ust mam dopiero 1 września czekać 
czy iść prywatnie.????

----------

